

Results of our ad buys on Daring Fireball and The Deck - benjaminfox
http://www.paperlabs.com/2011/12/results-of-our-ad-buy-on-daring-fireball-and-the-deck/

======
gcarswell
Interesting. The CTR on the Deck Ads is impressive, especially considering the
fact that the traffic is so highly targeted demographics-wise.

I'll bet you get a lot fewer fraudulent clicks and impressions (or as Google
would say "Invalid Clicks") than you would using Google mobile or regular
Google Display Network ads. The publishers of the sites you're advertising on
aren't really incented to pump the numbers when they're all on flat rate.
Either they have the influence or they don't.

------
fthead9
Thanks for sharing the stats, always love seeing real world examples. Couple
of questions - 1)Where you taking people directly to the app store page or a
landing page? 2)Did you see any significant differences between the sites in
terms of conversions/downloads? Between the sites your performance campaigns?

~~~
benjaminfox
We were using a landing page on App.net with default settings, so users on iOS
devices were dumped straight to the app store. Users on other devices
(including PCs) were taken to our landing page for a presell.

We didn't have the infrastructure to support per-ad conversion/download
tracking, hopefully we will for our next big spend.

------
latchkey
tl;dr: They spent $14,800 on two weeks worth of advertising and got 8507
clicks, some feedback and a few connections with people they didn't have the
creative juice to figure out a way to connect with. The app is 'free for the
holidays', so one can't relate that to CPA.

It is a very pretty looking polished app. I'm not sure I'd spend money to buy
it myself, but maybe others would. I suspect it will take a long time to make
back the $15k in advertising.

------
kposehn
Very cool. I've been a bit dubios of the CPMs on The Deck and curious about
response for DF. Now, my question is...what was your CPA on it? ;)

~~~
slaven
Did I just see CPA and App Store mentioned in the same context?? :)

~~~
gcarswell
unpossible

